# 428 GT Super Stock cylinder heads



## 15bhardwick (Apr 2, 2018)

Looking to start a 428 build for NHRA GT/KA. According to class racer the cylinder heads have to be 216 or 64. Other websites I’ve viewed has the 216 head being interchangeable with the 16. I already have a pair of 16 castings that have been opened up and poured 167cc which is still below the maximum. My question is will the 1968 16 casting be legal for this 1968 428 engine combination.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Should be good. The #16 heads were on the GTO, Firebird, and Pontiac 428. The 216 according to my books say the 216 was found on some heads and would have been cast vertically on a single exhaust port.

I also show a #62 used on the 428 in the GP and some Firebirds and that the 16 and 62 heads were interchangeable.


----------



## 15bhardwick (Apr 2, 2018)

Had some questions about the runner volume also. The info from class racer says it’s a 188cc intake and I’ve never heard of a d-port head pouring that many CC.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

15bhardwick said:


> Had some questions about the runner volume also. The info from class racer says it’s a 188cc intake and I’ve never heard of a d-port head pouring that many CC.


From what I can find real quick, the intake ports are 165 CC's and 152 CC's exhaust for the #16 heads. I believe NHRA will have the specs on their website? I am not all that familiar with NHRA requirements or what is allowed for in your class.

Send a note to *bigD* here on the forum as he is big into the class racing and follows it, and has run a few of his cars in stock class. He can most likely help better than myself in that area, or he can get you your answers.


----------

